#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  380 -> 220V

## chris S

Heren forummers, bij het FAQ zag ik het item betreffende  het uitsplitsen van 380v 32 A naar 6 x 16 A 220 v.

Wat ik gemist hebt in het zeer uitgebreide artikel is dat (en daar ben ik ook door scha en schande achter gekomen) een 32 amp CEE stopcontact met 25 ampere afgezekerd is en dat bij uitsplitsen naar 6 x 16 A 220 v EN bij volle belasting van de 220 groepen er vermogen tekort is en de 380 v zekeringen er dus uitvliegen.

Bij licht toepassingen worden de groepen vaak voor 100% belast en dan is dit een belangrijk gegegeven. ( 4 x 1000w gaat net op een 16 amp groep)

Helaas zijn er geen 32 amp zekeringen maar alleen 35 ampere. Deze zekeringen zijn dus te zwaar voor de 32 A CEE stekkers. Vandaar de  toegepaste 25 A zekeringen.

Ik heb al heel wat verdeelinrichtingen heet gestook met mn licht apparatuur.

De nen1010 gaat uit van een gelijktijdigheid van 80% belasting bij de definieering van kabeldoorsneden. dat betekent dat bij 25 ampere zekeringen 20 ampere toegestaan is.  Ga je dat dus uitsplitsen naar 16 amp 220v groepen, dan blijft er niet zo veel vermogen over.

Ik heb het opgelost door in mijn evenementen hal de 32 amp 380 groepen te bekabelen met 6 mm en de 32 amp CEE te vervangen door 63  amp CEE stopkontakten en stekkers. Zo kan de groep opgeslitst worden in 6 x 16 amp 220v.  De 380 groep is dan gezekerd met 35 amp.

Moraal v h verhaal:  tref je een 32 amp 380 CEE aan dan zit er bijna altijd een 25 amp zekering achter en kan je er NIET 32 amp uithalen en opsplitsen naar 6 x 16 amp 220v  100% belasting.

Ben benieuwd naar andere ervaringen.

chris s

----------


## Mathijs

> citaat:4 x 1000w gaat net op een 16 amp groep



Is in princype al teveel: 
230 x 16 = 3680, Dat is de max.

MATHIJS = TANTEWILLIE

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Helaas zijn er geen 32 amp zekeringen maar alleen 35 ampere.



HUH?

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

[list][*]3f~ CEE16A = in 9 van de 10 gevallen afgezekerd op: 16A p/f[*]3f~ CEE32A = in 9 van de 10 gevallen afgezekerd op: 25A p/f[*]3f~ CEE63A = in 9 van de 10 gevallen afgezekerd op: 50A p/f[*]3f~ CEE125A = in 9 van de 10 gevallen afgezekerd op: 100/120A p/f[/list]

SuCCeS

*Showtechniek*

----------


## Carl

Elders op dit forum beweert ******** ook dat 32 A ZEKERINGEN bestaan, en die is toch best aardig op de hoogte van die spullekes dacht ik, maar ik heb ze ook nog nooit gezien. Staan ook niet in de catalogus van Bernard.
In België zijn de automaten veel meer in gebruik dan in Nederland, en die zijn er zeker wel in 32 A.

Groeten,

Carl

----------


## chris S

heb jaren bij een energiebedrijf gewerkt en daar hebben ze (alleen voor het bedrijf intern en niet voor de klanten) 32 amp zekeringen.

In de nen1010 en de nederlandse handel kom je ze niet tegen.

Hoe men aan deze achterlijke waarden kom weet ik niet, logisch zou zijn  16, 32, 64 128 enz.  en dan het schakel/koppel materiaal ook in deze waarden. Nu zit je met 65 amp zekeringen en 63 amp stekkers. Dit lijkt nergens op.

Maar wel iets om goed rekening mee te houden.

Onze elektro monteur werd helemaal wit rond de neus toen hij de (coninue) vermogens hoorde van de lichtinstallatie. 

Voor dit soort toepassingen is zelfs de nen1010 ontoereikend 
100% belasting van groepen komt normaal niet voor. Men gaat uit van 80%.   

Ik stookte alle leidingen bloedheet en alle zekeringen stonden op vol vermogen te bakken. 

In mn voorbeeld zet ik 4 x 1000 watt op 1 16 amp groep. Dit mag eigenlijk net niet (17 amp ipv 16) maar ook tijdens langdurige belasting (48 uur) blijft de zekering er in.  Een zekering moet je namelijk 10% kunnen overbelasten zonder dat hij er uitgaat. En in de praktijk klopt dit.

Beter is het 3 x 1000 w en 1 x 500 watt te nemen (par64) Dan zit je net onder de 16 amp. en wordt alles iets minder warm.

chris s

----------


## Gast1401081

klopt niet helemaal qua zekeringen : 

punt 1 de installatie-automaat, maar 
punt 2 de mespatronen.

beide in 32 A leverbaar.

gezien de nieuwe invoering van de 32 A koppelcontactstoppen ( mooi woord voor stekkers ,,,,,,,) en de toenmalige gedachte dat de 32 automaat er al was hebben ze de oude stoppendozen maar niet doorgevoerd in 32. Maar als je echt op dat soort vermogens continu wilt gaan draien is het sowieso verstandiger om de 63-A stekkers te pakken, en je eigen professionele meterbord bij je te hebben.

sjonge, een nieuwe site ( klik op mijn profiel enzenzenz)

----------


## Tiemen

63 A is een zekering die gewoon gebruikt wordt

32 A is een zekering die gewoon gebruikt wordt

Ik snap echt het probleem niet

----------


## chris S

Het probleem is dat als je ergens binnenkomt met je handel en er is een stopcontact CEE 32 amp dat daar maximaal 25 amp uitkomt  (in 9 van de 10 keren)

En dat weet niet iedereen.

chris s

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Als je ergens in een zaal aankomt,ga toch altijd even kijken naar de zekeringkast wat er nu juist inzit van zekering of automaat? Je moet sowieso de kast weten te staan zodat je bij uitval snel weet waar naartoe.En als die dan maar met 25A is afgezekerd,hou je daar gewoon beetje rekening mee tijdens je show.Kijk op de meters op je dimmerkast hoeveel ampere je gebruikt,dan weet je toch al veel.

----------


## ronny

staan we hier in belgië dan zo ver voor op elektrisch gebied. hier gebruiken we ten eerste al voor alles automaten (huishoudelijk gezien) en 32A automaten bestaan dus wel degelijk. het zit namelijk zo : Voor alle krachtstroomaansluitingen die we kennen bestaan er ook overeenkomende automaten. dit is niet zo met zekeringen hierin bestaan nog wel eens gekke waardes. dit zijn hier in belgie standaard normen en wetten die we allemaal kunnen halen uit het AREI(algemeen reglement op elektrische installaties).

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## chris S

Ronny, het lijkt er inderdaad op dat jullie in Belgie voor lopen op Nederland.  Misschien is alles hier wel wat over-geregeld.

chris s

----------


## Mark

> citaat:
> staan we hier in belgië dan zo ver voor op elektrisch gebied. hier gebruiken we ten eerste al voor alles automaten (huishoudelijk gezien) en 32A automaten bestaan dus wel degelijk. het zit namelijk zo : Voor alle krachtstroomaansluitingen die we kennen bestaan er ook overeenkomende automaten. dit is niet zo met zekeringen hierin bestaan nog wel eens gekke waardes. dit zijn hier in belgie standaard normen en wetten die we allemaal kunnen halen uit het AREI(algemeen reglement op elektrische installaties).
> 
> greetz ronny (bsl)



In Nederland heb je de Nen1010 waar alle regels instaan.

In de nieuwe huizen wordt tegenwoordig ook alles uitgevoerd met automaten, alleen kracht af en toe nog met smeltpatronen/zekeringen.

Mark

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> citaat:Helaas zijn er geen 32 amp zekeringen maar alleen 35 ampere



Waarom zouden er geen 32A zekeringen bestaan? Die bestaan wel hoor...en 63A ook

----------


## Lucasbak

Keramiek zekeringen zoals deze in oudere installaties zitten heb je in de waarde 10amp rood / 16amp grijs / 20amp blauw  / 25amp. geel amp. De volgende stap is 35amp zwart / 50 amp oranje / 63amp ?, let wel op dat deze een maat groter zijn dan de zekeringen thuis. 

Daarnaast heb je ook mes zekeringen die varieren in grote en met veschillende vermogens wel tot 1000 ampere. Het is wel zo dat de keramische zekeringen verdwijnen en hiervoor heb je automaten gekregen in belgie was dit veel eerder dan in nederland. 

De automaten heb je voor 220 & 380 volt en in veschillende vermogens 16 / 25 / 32 / 63 / 100 / 125 amp zijn de meest voorkomende.
Wat ik wel nadelig vindt is dat een automaat sneller uitslaat bij overbelasting als een keramische zekering.

Om even snel een vermogen te berekenen hanteer ik voor elke 1000 watt 4,5 ampere.  

Let wel op bij het berekenen van vermogens op een aggregaat en er alleen licht op aansluit, je maar 80 % van het vermogen van de aggregaat kan opnemen.  

Bezig


LB

----------


## Carl

Lucas, de automaten zijn er in verschillende karakteristieken, als je een automaat moet kiezen om b.v. een eindversterkergroep te beveiligen, kun je m.i. het beste kiezen voor de zg. "C" karakteristiek, deze slaat veel minder snel uit (op inschakel pieken natuurlijk) dan b.v. een "A" karakteristiek.
Overigens bestaan die karakteristieken ook voor de gewone zekeringen, die zijn er nl. in FF = extra snel, F = snel en T = traag, veel gebruikt voor motorbeveiligingen.

Groeten,

Carl

----------

